# Determining the IP addresses of all connected devices on my network...



## paydepst (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm sure this is a simple thing but for some reason I'm having problems. I have two computers--one, a laptop using Vista, connects wirelessly to my Vonage VOIP router through a Trendnet TEW-637 access point and the other, a desktop using XP Pro is wired directly to the Vonage router. My Motorola Surfboard router feeds the Vonage router. 

I need a program that will tell me the IP addresses of all these attached devices and identify them automatically. Running the ipconfig/all command is only giving me information about the box itself. Is there anything out there that will do this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

LookAtLAN Network Monitoring is one such tool that I have used.

SuperScan is probably better, but I have not tried it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm a SuperScan person, I really like it, and it's dirt simple.


----------



## paydepst (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for that guys! I will look into it.


----------



## paydepst (Jul 26, 2009)

Is there an option in either of these programs that instructs the program to run in an "autoscan" mode for lack of a better term and list every address of everything connected to it and tell me by name what those devices are? I downloaded them both and it appears they want you to enter a range of addresses to scan. That's okay but I'd like for _it_ to tell me the address of everything connected to it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you have to have a range of addresses to scan, you can't really expect any application to scan the whole 16 million possible IP addresses!

I'm not sure I understand the question.


----------



## paydepst (Jul 26, 2009)

<Grin>

I hear you John. No you understand the question but what if you don't know the range to specify? That's why I was hoping for a program that would autodetect connected equipment and tell me what it was and where it was. Ipconfig does this to a point but I'm not always certain what pieces of equipment the addresses are pointing to.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you just need to look at the subnet mask. 

Let's assume you're running a typical home network and you have a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 and an IP addres of 192.168.1.103 for instance.

The range you'd be scanning would be 192.168.1.1 through 192.168.1.255 based on the IP address and the subnet you're operating in.


----------



## paydepst (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok I'll run Ipconfig and check the parameters and plug them in then. I figured it was something simple. Thanks for that.


----------



## paydepst (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe I'm doing something wrong but after plugging in the parameters in SuperScan I couldn't make heads or tails out of its report. I got more information out of Ipconfig. The Superscan report didn't tell me anything useful. In fact there wasn't much to it. Guess I'll just try and figure it out with ipconfig.

I've attached a PDF of the report so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use an older version of SuperScan, I have to admit, I'm disappointed in version 4. It only finds one host on my machines as well, I'd try the other program that Terry mentioned, it has to work better. You could also find one of the many links for SuperScan 3, which is the version I use.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
yeah SS4 is all messed up. I haven't used it in a while but there are some settings you have to make to make it work like version 3. I always just use version 3 because I hate version 4 so much. another option is angry IP scanner.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I was surprised when it didn't work nice and clean like version three.


----------



## paydepst (Jul 26, 2009)

Just call me looking for version 3 then guys! I thought about Angry IP Scanner but didn't download it.


----------



## paydepst (Jul 26, 2009)

Why does Prevx interpret SuperScan as a threat? Is it mimicking hacker activity?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, many of those programs see a lot of network diagnostic applications as a thread. Believe me, it's not.


----------

